# Australian companies listed on the European Stock Exchanges?



## sirkiteman (24 May 2014)

Does anybody know the Australian companies that are listed on the European Stock exchanges?


----------



## VSntchr (24 May 2014)

Jumbo (JIN) is dual listed on the ASX and the German Exchange.


----------



## sirkiteman (24 May 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## polpak (25 May 2014)

Symbol		Company Name	Prime Exchange

DYE.AX		Dyesol Ltd		Australia Stock Exchange


Symbol		Company Name	Prime Exchange

D5I.BE		Dyesol Ltd		Berlin Stock Exchange
D5I.DE		Dyesol Ltd		Xetra
D5I.F			Dyesol Ltd		Frankfurt Stock Exchange
D5I.MU		Dyesol Ltd		Munich Stock Exchange
DYSOF.PK		Dyesol Ltd		OTC Markets Group - US Other OTC and Grey Market
DYSOY.PK		Dyesol Ltd		OTC Markets Group


Data from Reuters : http://www.reuters.com/finance/stocks/lookup?searchType=any&search=Dyesol


----------



## sirkiteman (25 May 2014)

Interesting, thanks.


----------

